# Went out to eat alone



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I decided to tell SA to play in the highway and went out to eat on my last weekend before having to go back to work. I have been off using the last of my vacation days - totaling 3 1/2 weeks with holidays.

Chinese buffet - the ladies were nice and I tipped nearly 50%, yo!
We were all wishing each other Happy New Year! :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

very cool, mm75! my mother was a waitress for 30 years, and I'm always happy to know that people tip well if the service was good.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

That's real good!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ sorry, off topic - I've heard that saying in the sig above like a million times, but just today, I realized the full meaning.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

That's great! I have yet to eat alone at a restaurant! Takes some big nuggets for sure!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It's already beginning.

I came up with a new slogan - Some stuff will END in Two Thousand and TEN! MWAHAHAHA!

I heard about the "hourly wage" waiters get - horrible. Five years ago, it was like $2.25 an hour (American) - minimum wage was double that at the time. They live off tips.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

yep. my mother worked at the Holiday Inn restaurant in Belmont for many years, back when MarineWorld USA was a big deal. They used to have shows at the amusement park, there was a huge stage. 

The performers would stay at the Holiday Inn sometimes. There were some big names my mother would wait on at the restaurant. Once, a star by the initials of Aretha Franklin walked her $8,000 ticket. She never once tipped either.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Good job!

I like your new slogan. :yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Awww that sounds nice.  Way to go!


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

That's awesome! Has eating out alone been a problem for you in the past? Did you do anything differently to avoid negative thoughts and feelings you've had before?


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Awesome! People often ask me why I am alone when I do eat alone. It makes me think there's something so wrong with that :| but I guess I just do not really have to care when they do that.


----------



## spaceygirl (Dec 4, 2009)

cool! I've wanted to do that for awhile. Like go to an actual "sit-down" place by myself, like where you have to order from a menu and serve. I'm ok if it's a little cafe or place where you order your food then sit down, so I think this is the next step!


----------



## Miwo (Apr 14, 2009)

Thats pretty commendable and takes a lot of courage. GJ!

Have you ever done this at a real sit-down restaurant? I've only ever ate by myself at Fast Food restaurants, or buffets. I don't think id be able to go to an Olive Garden or real sit-down place by myself with so many people there


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Miwo said:


> Thats pretty commendable and takes a lot of courage. GJ!
> 
> Have you ever done this at a real sit-down restaurant? I've only ever ate by myself at Fast Food restaurants, or buffets. I don't think id be able to go to an Olive Garden or real sit-down place by myself with so many people there


I ought to try that. I can speak up :lol.

January 22nd is the 3rd anniversary of my father's passing (miss him!). We had Chinese food for dinner the night before he died.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats dude, that took balls and I commend you!
I also ate out in a restaurant alone last week nobody else turned up for class but me so I went to a local bar for food. I managed to remain calm until I had almost finished. Then three girls came in and sat to my bad side, I got a bit nervous and sweaty so I left, But progress is progress, and I think I'm beginning to improve slightly.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

That is great. In some diners they have bar stools for people who are eating alone. I can't imagine doing that, though, and having random people talk to me.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

This idea is so foreign to me...why would you?

Eating alone is so boring and depressing. So I try to keep my boring, depressing self hidden in my house during meals.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

james25 said:


> That's awesome! Has eating out alone been a problem for you in the past? Did you do anything differently to avoid negative thoughts and feelings you've had before?


I think I tried to focus on what I was eating. I think it helped being seated against a wall. I wanted to make sure I listened to the waitresses. I also read the menu and tried not to look at people for too long.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cleary said:


> This idea is so foreign to me...why would you?
> 
> Eating alone is so boring and depressing. So I try to keep my boring, depressing self hidden in my house during meals.


It doesn't have to be. You can always pretend you are one of those high corporate people and read a newspaper or play with a cellular telephone. The waiters won't make you feel uncomfortable. You can always dress up, too.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

Cleary said:


> This idea is so foreign to me...why would you?
> 
> Eating alone is so boring and depressing. So I try to keep my boring, depressing self hidden in my house during meals.


Agreed. The only time I've done it is for lunches when for some reason I couldn't eat at my desk at work all alone like I normally do.

But I think in the minds of normal people, it's just "Hey, I don't feel like cooking tonight. I'll go out." But in my mind, it's "Everyone is staring at me and wondering why I'm alone"


----------



## kaye (Oct 14, 2008)

Congrats to you MM75. That is a thing that can bring major anxiety for me.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

QuackQuack said:


> Agreed. The only time I've done it is for lunches when for some reason I couldn't eat at my desk at work all alone like I normally do.
> 
> But I think in the minds of normal people, it's just "Hey, I don't feel like cooking tonight. I'll go out." But in my mind, it's "Everyone is staring at me and wondering why I'm alone"


I guess if you keep yourself occupied while eating (reading a book or a magazine), it wouldn't be too bad. because without something to focus my attention to - I would start looking at other people in the restaurant to see if anyone else is alone. And that would depress me even more when I realize I'm the only one.


----------

